# Bike rack for beetle convertible



## bliljeberg (Jul 1, 2008)

Has anyone found an easy to use bike rack for the new beetle convertible? what could be more fun than driving the bug with the top down to my favorite cycling spot??


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Bike rack for beetle convertible (bliljeberg)*

http://www.birdautomotive.com/...e.htm
This one seems kinda cool. Allows you to still open the trunk when in use, and fits in the trunk when you are done. 
Google is your friend


----------

